# RIP Jackson



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry were your loss.

His picture is so cute. This board is a great place to find comfort, most of us have been there at least once - we know what you are feeling.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful guy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad, though, that you were there with your buddy to help him transition from this life. Godspeed sweet boy, you are forever loved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. That photo of him is so beautiful, know that you were there for him and did everything that you possibly could to help him


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy he is, there are alot of us on here that have lost our,babies,so we understand.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I am so sorry!! I am sure it will take you some time to feel normal again. As I write this I have tears in my eye as I am still morning the loss of my boy Chase. Who went to the rainbow bridge on February 17th after having abdominal surgery, for a sowing needle he some how ingested. He was 11 years old and so full of life. I was not at all prepared for his loss. I miss him so so much!! As I know you miss your boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry for the loss of your companion..
Sad that many of god's creatures live such long lives but the 2 domestic ones, dogs/cats live the shortest.....
gone but your memories will keep him with you forever...

"A golden is a friend your whole life..".
One of God's most perfect creations...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jackson! I know how heartbreaking it is!
I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry at your loss of Jackson. He was so beautiful.. those eyes!
Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Jackson.. I know what you're going through having just lost my Maggie last week. She has a friend in Rainbow bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your boy was such a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear boy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sooo sorry. He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP Beautiful Jackson. You were a most handsome and beautiful man. Please take care of your Family and look over them until they can be with you again. Play hard, and have a good time at the bridge. 

So very deeply sorry for your loss. He was so beautiful.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so truly sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jackson.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jackson. Never enough time with these beautiful, loving creatures and never easy to let them go. I hope Kona is doing well without the friend and helping in your healing. 
I hope sweet "Jackers" you have plenty of lakes with clear, blue water to swim till you are waiting at Bridge.

Run free, swim hard, sleep softly sweet "Jackers".


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of such a handsome boy. I really know what ur going through having lost my 2 beautiful boys very suddenly within two days of each other, just a couple of weeks ago. 
Please take comfort in the fact u were with him as he passed over to Rainbow Bridge, where he'll be in the company of so many wonderful companions. Take care x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jackson, he was such a beautiful boy. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family during this sad and difficult time. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Jackson.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Jackson.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Jackson - such a beautiful face. He will now be making new friends at the bridge with so many of our pupsters that are there.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Jackson


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It is so very hard to let them go, and ten years old isn't much for Golden these days. 

Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Jackers, and make friends with all our fur people who are waiting there.

Peace be with you.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i, too, am so sorry for you. i hope someday soon you'll be able to think of Jackson with warm feelings & gratitude he was in your lives.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss. Godspeed Jackson.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you had to say good bye to your Jackson. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy he was. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Jackson. What a sweet face! We never have them long enough, and the speed that we lose them takes our breath away and leaves a huge hole in our hearts. I know just how you feel, your heart aches and feels like breaking from just wanting them back. Wishing you peace and lots of hugs!


----------

